# Wifi won't scan or connect



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Has anyone else had a problem with wifi not connecting? I've connected to my home wifi forever and all of the sudden NOTHING! No connections even show up and there are 3 that usually do. I haven't done anything out of the ordinary as far as settings, flashing, or anything. Any words of advice?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nothing?!? Lol it's killing me being stuck on 3g at all times, I don't live in an area with 4G yet but I'll keep trying to fix/figure it out. I'll post back if/when I find a fix

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

No issues here. It might be your router. I've had issues in the past connecting to my home wifi and a reboot of my router has fixed it.


----------



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

If another device with wifi is in the exact same spot and one finds some and your bionic doesn't, then you are probably having an issue with your bionic.

I think you should wipe and start over with fxz 905. That would make sure it wasn't a software related issue. If that doesn't fix it, then it's probably hardware related and you would have to get a replacement.


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

i had this issue. i have my router set up for mac address filtering. after installing the last rom, for some reason the mac address on my phone changed, keeping me off of my network. after realizing this, i added my new mac address to the white list in my router settings and it connected almost immediately.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

Also don't restore your wifi system info with any of the apps out there ie TitaBackCrap go backup etc...

Finally Iced Out Legitimately... Bionic is back


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok thanks for the help. I haven't done anything to my bionic in months but it just stopped working one day. My ps3, xbox, laptop, and my girlfriends D4 still connect but I'll try rebooting the eouter

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine did that too. I basically had to wipe everything and reflash my rom. After I did that, I ran the WiFix Manager. I'm just keeping my nandroids up to date to see if I can just restore if it happens again

It's been several weeks.

Good luck!

Sent from my LG Viper using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Man I was really hoping I didn't have to go that route. I'm on stock rom.905, you think a factory reset would do?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok so I factory reset last nite and my wifi works again. Thanks fir the help on that one! BUT now my titanium backup has lost everything I had backed up. I have flashed, reset, fxz'd, and even practically bricked phones more than I could count lol and that has never happened to me. It said the ID of my phone has changed and ut could affect some of ny market app, and it really did. TB opens and runs, but there are absolutely no backups at all. Any more words of wisdom?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmm. That's odd. Can't see how a factory reset would delete your backups from your SD card. I take it you aren't linking tibu to Dropbox or Google Drive so you have a cloud bu to recover from? No real words of wisdom on that one since I'm sure you used Root Explorer to look around for your backups.

Glad the wifi's working though!

Sent from my V6Supercharged ICS-Flavored Bionic using Tapatalk 2


----------



## libertus77 (Feb 5, 2012)

Just had an idea. Have any recent cwm/safestrap nandroids you could recoup the apps and data from through tibu?

Sent from my LG Viper using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Ok so I factory reset last nite and my wifi works again. Thanks fir the help on that one! BUT now my titanium backup has lost everything I had backed up. I have flashed, reset, fxz'd, and even practically bricked phones more than I could count lol and that has never happened to me. It said the ID of my phone has changed and ut could affect some of ny market app, and it really did. TB opens and runs, but there are absolutely no backups at all. Any more words of wisdom?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


Did you happen to change the location of your Titanium Backup's backup folder. I always change the location to my external SD and Ti BU is defaulted for the internal SD card so you may manually have to find your backup folder, or just let Ti BU do it for you. It is an option under settings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have any recent backups and I didn't move my files to the external memory, should I have? I wonder if jrummy could help me out? He's helped me out once through email

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have any recent backups and I didn't move my files to the external memory, should I have? I wonder if jrummy could help me out? He's helped me out once through email

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have any recent backups and I didn't move my files to the external memory, should I have? I wonder if jrummy could help me out? He's helped me out once through email

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have any recent backups and I didn't move my files to the external memory, should I have? I wonder if jrummy could help me out? He's helped me out once through email

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------

